# Video: Repairing a Saeco with water supply problem



## Dr944S2 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

my second repair video for the Saeco coffee maker is online. This time the machine had a blockage in the water supply. The video shows the trouble shooting and the repair:






The video has a German soundtrack but English subtitles are added to YouTube. If you don't see them by default, watch the video directly at YouTube and press the subtitle button below the video.

Enjoy it,

Jürgen


----------

